# This video



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

People always ask whats wrong, or what it feels like, or how to describe it. What do you tell them? Do you even tell them that its something called depersonalisation?

I could talk with specialists all day and answer a thousand questionaires from a thousand textbooks, but nothing would describe my depersonalisation like this filmclip.






Even right down to the cause at the beginning and prospective ending (which, evidently, never occured for me). It's been 5 years, and I'm only 22. If I am ever cured, I will never complain about anything ever again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Great video!


----------

